# banker23's training log



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

this is my first aas assisted training log ever. I just finished PCT over two months ago for a 7 week cycle of Andromass and Androhard PH from primordial performance. 

I was up to 300x5 for 5 sets on flat bb bench press a couple weks ago but I could go no further without pain so I brought the grip in a couple inches on each side (which makes it a little harder initially) and dropped the weight 20 lbs two weeks ago. I just successfully lifted the 280 for 3 sets of 5 (6 on the last set) so I am definitely ready to move back up to 285 next week.

Here's the plan

Sunday (back/chest)
Tuesday (legs)
Wednesday or Thursday (deads/minor back and chest)
Friday (shoulders)

I will post the actual exercises as I do them and weights increases. My goal is to bench 320 x 5 for 3 sets before this cycle is over.

I already squat 500 x 5 reps for 3 sets (burnout on last up to ten reps) so I am not looking to squat more because I do not want to risk knee injury.

I want to increase deadlift to at least 410 lbs x5 for three sets.

As you can see my workouts are based on a traditional 5x5 but I do drop weight after 3 heavy sets to focus on power and explosiveness.

Current weight is 240 looking to move up to 250 on this cycle (dbol kicker 40mg ed 4 week with 12 week test 500/week)

wish me luck all.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 2, 2011)

*11/01/2011 leg day*

squats: 

230x12
320x8
410x5
460x5
500x5
500x5
500x6

hamstring curls supersetted with dumbbell shrugs:

3 supersets

200 yd swim

felt no change yet which is expected since I just started today...if anything I felt a little weaker than usual since I f'd up and ate pizza for my pwo meal.

breakfast: 2 eggs, 2 slices lean bacon (5g protein each slice), 1 protein shake
lunch: 3/4 pound new york strip and baked potato with margarine and sour cream, mexican coke
dinner: 2 slices deep dish chicago pizza (30g protein a slice), mexican coke

Came home and ate a 1/4 container of cottage cheese before bed with a banana. determined to cut out sweets from here on out. Maybe just on Sundays have some treats.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 4, 2011)

deads day. Injected test and hcg in the morning to start things off, 3rd day of dbol dosing probably too soon for any effect at all:

deads

230x8
280x5
330x5
330x5
330x4

10 lb. increase from 2 weeks ago (alternate 1 week deads, 1 week rack pulls), grip is feeling stronger but still have to reassert my grip between reps on last two sets. I did these without a belt because sometimes the belt pinches as I posted rather grotesquely a couple weeks ago.

3 supersets assisted pullups and bodyweight dips
pullups 

12 reps x 60 lbs assist
7 reps x 45 lbs assist
6 repsx 30 lbs assist

(I weigh 245 so if I could get my weight down 30 lbs I could probably do unassisted pullups)

bodyweight dips

10 reps
12 reps
12 reps

3 supersets calf raises and dumbbell pullovers

200 yard swim

glute felt swollen near injection site after workout but now (morning after) is starting to settle down.

going to hit shoulders tonight but should be a lighter day.

p.s. oh yeah diet-cheat day

breakfast - 2 sausage 2 eggs 2 pieces french toast with butter and syrup powdered sugar and protein shake
lunch- mcrib and double cheeseburger
pwo meal -bcaa's only
post workout
10 oz new york strip lean, baked potato sour cream 1 tbsp, green beans
banana and cottage cheese before bed


----------

